# Yellow perch\Crappie Gunpowder river



## Penn Pal (Feb 19, 2009)

Fished the Gunpowder river today with a lot of fish. All the yellow perch were full of egg or sperm and some fish up to 14 inches. We caught well over a hundred. The big story were the Crappie. We caught over three hundred easily.They ranged from eight to twelve. What a great winter day of fishing.


----------



## chesapeake_kid (Oct 25, 2008)

good job Penn pal. Just rub it in why don't ya


----------



## dave wilson (Jan 28, 2009)

*Yellows*

Hay sound great Where were you at on the gunpowder were you on a boat or shoreline? Thanks

 Dave.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Well over 400 fish ? How many of you fished !


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

This time of year it only takes a couple people to rack up those kind of numbers in that area ... they may not all be larger, but they are there in numbers!


----------



## fishingfoyellows (Dec 25, 2008)

*hey gunpowder spot*

Hey my friend and i have been targeting yellows since february and havent limited out one time. The only spot we kno of is greys run which is usually way to crowded and usually not too many friendly people. If u have to mayb saturday or sunday could u fish with my friend and i and show us the where abouts of ur spot? I wont spot burn cuz i kno thas not right and would piss u and whoever else off. I can exchange a white perch spot called beachwood park. Its red hot now so i heard in anne arundel county md. Its on the side of the road in a wooded area. there will be mad cars and you have to get there around 5 am at the latest. Grass shrimp, casting bobber, and a tiny shad dart are key. message me back asap.


----------



## Penn Pal (Feb 19, 2009)

There were four of us by boat.(one to many) We worked a spot that i had found last week. Fished all most eight hours straight . We caught a few bass and some mill roaches. we had a great time. The yellow perch will spawn this week. My guess would be the next warm day.


----------



## WoodFish (Oct 7, 2006)

Nice catch...Did you take any pic's?


----------

